# Raute Zeichen



## Karnimani (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leutz, ich habe ein Problem, und zwar versuche ich über eine Aufzählung ein Raute-Symbol (dieses gedrehte Rechteck) einzufügen, könnt ihr mir helfen?


```
<HTML>
 <HEAD>
  <TITLE>Listen</TITLE>
 </HEAD>
   <BODY>
    <OL type="A" start="25">
	<LI> Eins </LI>
	<LI> Zwei </LI>
	<LI> Drei </LI>
	<LI> Vier </LI>
	<UL type="loz">
	<LI> 4.1. </LI>
	<LI> 4.2. </LI>
	<LI> 4.3. </LI>
	</UL>
    </OL>
   </BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------



## xxenon (11. Oktober 2004)

AFAIK gibt es in HTML keine dafür vorgesehenen Attribute.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, das Rautezeichen in die 'li'-Tags zu schreiben, aber darauf bist du wahrscheinlich schon selbst gekommen ^^.

Je nachdem, was du damit bezweckst, könntest du das Rautezeichen per PHP automatisch einfügen, aber so wie ich das einschätze dürfte das nicht deinen Anforderungen entsprechen...


HTH xxenon


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Oktober 2004)

Du könntest ein kleines Bild mit einer Raute nehmen, und dieses per CSS als *list-style-image* für die Liste definieren.


----------

